# Disques S ata avec vieux Mac



## Invité (7 Février 2018)

Salut à tous,
dans l'idée de mettre un peu plus de stockage dans mon StarMax 3000/200 Desktop (le clone du PM 4400 en Os 9.1, le 1er a utiliser le P ata au lieu du SCSI), j'ai commandé un adaptateur "P ata (IDE) <--> S ata"

Bon, à priori mes extensions foutent le b*rdel et le boot n'abouti pas.

En "safe boot" (démarrage sans extensions) si l'adaptateur est branché sur le port du disque dur, le démarrage se fait mais le disque n'est pas reconnu et l'Os veut formater la partition EFI.
Ce disque a été utilisé comme clone d'un 10.9. Il comprend donc une partition EFI (fat32), une partition Mac Os (HFS+) et une partition "Recovery" (HFS+ ?) Ceci explique certainement cela.

Toujours en "safe boot" si l'adaptateur est branché sur le port du lecteur CD, il n'est pas détecté.

C'est un petit disque dur de 160Go.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une explication ?

Merci


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Février 2018)

Le premier à utiliser un bus IDE, c'est le LC630 si mes souvenirs sont bon ;-) et le PowerBook 150 (en même temps).

J'avais testé plusieurs solutions sur mon 4400 : IDE vers SATA, IDE vers mSATA, IDE vers SD, avec différents adaptateurs, aucune n'a fonctionnée.
Au mieux j'arrivais à voir quelques choses sur le bus avec le gestionnaire de disque, mais plantage au formatage, au pire j'avais la disquette au milieu de l'écran au démarrage. Entre les deux, des plantages à l'arrivée au Finder...


La faute, je crois, à une implémentation du bus IDE par Apple pas très conforme au standard (qui était lui même en pleine évolution à l'époque).

La seule solution qui a très bien fonctionné, c'est un adaptateur IDE vers CF. Il faut dire que l'adaptateur est beaucoup moins complexe que les autres, la norme CF respecte la norme ATA.
Avec une CF de 32Go ça marche impeccable et c'est très rapide. Mais il y a toujours le ventilo de l'alimentation et celui en façade qui font un sacré boucan, on a plus l'habitude aujourd'hui ;-)

Le test avec la CF sur le bus IDE du lecteur CD-ROM, le disque d'origine sur son bus IDE, et le 4400 en boot sur la CF :


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2018)

Ah ?
Il me semblait vraiment que le 4400 était le 1er.
Mais, je ne suis pas un spécialiste 

Pour tes essais et leurs issues, merci 

Pour moi, l'intérêt c'était de pouvoir ré-utiliser des petits disques sata qui seront perdus autrement.
dommage…


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Février 2018)

Tes petits disques SATA, ils sont en 2.5" ? Si c'est le cas, des boitiers SATA/USB ça se trouve à pas cher du tout. C'est ce que j'utilise pour recycler les petits HD SATA de portable quand je les remplace par des SSD.

Pour le 4400, petite rectification :
Je n'ai pas pu faire fonctionné les adaptateurs SATA et mSATA, mais l'adaptateur IDE>SD marche aussi bien que l' IDE>CF (et c'est plus intéressant, les microSD coutent moins cher que les CF).


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2018)

gponneau,

n’hésite par à recommander les produits dont tu es satisfait, adaptateurs, cartes mémoires, etc ... ça aidera ceux qui cherchent des produits sur le net et hésitent entre les marques.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> gponneau,
> 
> n’hésite par à recommander les produits dont tu es satisfait, adaptateurs, cartes mémoires, etc ... ça aidera ceux qui cherchent des produits sur le net et hésitent entre les marques.



Mon kif, c'est les Mac 68k, donc je ne vais pas beaucoup vous aider sur les interfaces IDE rapide, j'en utilise pas assez...
Comme pour les quelques PowerBook PPC (préG3/G4) que j'ai aussi, les bus IDE ne sont pas très rapide (ATA-1), donc j'utilise plutôt des adaptateurs IDE/CF pas cher, très simple dans leur conception (les normes sont très proches). N'importe quelle chinoiserie peut faire l'affaire pourvu que la qualité soit au rendez-vous.


Autour de 5€ (si on est pressé c'est un peu au dessus, sinon c'est bien en dessous ;-)
Ça existe aussi en version IDE 3.5" femelle, à plugger directement dans la prise IDE de la carte mère d'un Mac desktop par exemple.

C'est surtout la qualité de la Compact Flash qu'il faut privilégier, les bus de cette époque ne sont pas très rapide (ATA-1), pas besoin d'une CF super rapide, mais tout de même attention au NoName avec des latences trop importante, il vaut mieux choisir de la marque (là aussi attention, il y a tellement de copies...)

J'ai équipé la plupart de mes petits PowerBook 68k et PPC à bus IDE (190/190c/5300c/1400c/1400cs/3400c).
Les petits disques IDE de cette époque n'étant pas très robuste (et assez vite très bruyant).
Seul le PowerBook 150 y a échappé. Le premier à avoir eu un bus IDE... totalement incompatible avec la norme IDE.
Ici, dans un PowerBook 190 :



Mon PowerBook Titanium (G4/1Ghz) avait déjà un SSD OWC quand je l'ai trouvé, donc rien à faire ;-)

Pour le PowerBook Lombard (un G3/400Mhz), c'est galère, c'est de l'ATA-2 et la solution IDE/CF, qui fonctionnait, était bien trop lente, sous les 10MB/sec (peut-être une CF de mauvaise qualité ? vu le prix des grosses cartes CF je n'en ai pas essayé d'autres). 
J'ai essayé un adaptateur IDE/mSATA qui fonctionnait très bien, presque au max du bus (15MB/sec) mais impossible d'utiliser le lecteur DVD ! Un conflit sur le bus). J'ai essayé un autre adaptateur mSATA, pareil. Je suspecte le PowerBook d'être incompatible avec ce type d'adaptateur.
Les adaptateurs et les mSATA sont pas donnés ;-) j'ai laissé tombé et j'ai finis par trouver un petit disque IDE 40Go aussi rapide et pratiquement inaudible.

J'ai un autre Lombard en secours (un 333Mhz) et je vais essayé un adaptateur IDE/SD, les cartes Micro SD sont bien moins cher que les CF au-dessus de la dizaine de Go. J'en ai un qui fonctionne bien dans le 4400 :



C'est un plus cher que l'IDE/CF, une quinzaine d'euros pour l'adaptateur, mais on trouve des microSD 32/64Go entre 10 et 20€.
Dés que je peux, j'essaie et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## dandu (11 Février 2018)

Pour avoir pas mal testé, les quelques contraintes :

-> IDE vers (m)SATA ou SATA, y a parfois des soucis de compatibilité bizarres, et on peut rien faire. Ça dépend de la puce de conversion, notamment et c'est parfois compliqué de voir le type de puce avant. 

-> IDE vers SD, je me méfie, y a aussi une conversion, donc des risques de soucis de compatibilité, plus le fait que les cartes sont franchement pas fiables.

-> IDE vers Compact Flash, c'est passif, et avec une bonne Sandisk ou autre, ça pose généralement pas de soucis. Parce que techniquement, c'est de l'IDE en direct en fait. La seule chose à vérifier, c'est si la carte a des jumpers master/slave/cable select. Certaines vieilles machines supportent pas le Cable Select proprement ou veulent un HDD en slave et pas en master. C'est surtout important quand on veut remplacer un lecteur CD par une carte. Y a aussi un souci avec les carte CF, mais normalement pas sur Mac : les cartes CF grand public indiquent au système qu'elles sont amovibles et certains OS veulent une carte (un HDD) qui dit que c'est fixe. Faut donc soit une carte "fixe" (généralement des modèles industriels) soit une carte qu'on peut modifier (rare, faut le bon soft et un PC sous DOS). Mais à ma connaissance Mac OS vérifie pas ça, ça m'est arrivé que sous Windows (2000 et XP) qui veut pas mettre le swap sur un truc amovible.

Sur les portables, je conseille plutôt donc les Compact Flash sur les vieilles machines, et l'IDE/mSATA sur les récentes (G4).
Sur les machines de bureaux, la solution la plus efficace quand c'est possible, c'est une carte SATA en PCI flashée avec un firmware Mac. C'est bootable et généralement plus rapide que le bus ATA interne. On trouve des cartes pas trop cher assez facilement, faut juste bien la bonne puce. Le seul défaut, c'est que c'est en PCI et que dans certains cas, ça peut ralentir les cartes graphiques ou les autres cartes, vu que c'est partagé. 

Enfin, y a la solution PCMCIA vers CF sur les vieux portables, mais c'est franchement lent. Par contre, c'est plutôt pratique pour transférer des données.


----------



## Invité (11 Février 2018)

Merci à tous pour vos retours.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Février 2018)

Merci Dandu pour tes explications. 
Ça conforte ce que je pensais des interfaces IDE>SATA/mSATA.
L'IDE>CF c'est passif, donc moins de soucis. Et comme mes vieux Mac sont en ATA-1 (8Mo/sec environ) pour la plupart, ça me va bien.
Le tout c'est de choisir une bonne carte avec des perf au moins égales au bus, en lecture ET en écriture, c'est pas si évident.

La carte SATA en PCI sur les PowerMac desktop comme tu le suggère, c'est une bonne solution, ça m'arrive de booster mes vieux Mac, mais pas tous ;-) c'est surtout pour remplacer des disques usés, bruyant et qui peuvent tomber en panne facilement vu leur âge.
Collectionner des Mac qui ne marchent pas dans des vitrines, c'est pas mon truc, moi je veux jouer avec ;-)

J'ai essayé aussi la solution PCMCIA/CF sur un des premiers PowerBook (série 5xx) avec du PCMCIA, un 520c, ça marche pas si mal (le disque SCSI d'origine est vraiment lent), on peut même booter sur la CF ;-) #162


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2018)

Merci aussi, mais j'ai déjà un peu de matos IDE->mSATA pour mes iBook Palourde. Déconseillé, vraiment ?


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Merci aussi, mais j'ai déjà un peu de matos IDE->mSATA pour mes iBook Palourde. Déconseillé, vraiment ?


Comme dit Dandu, y a parfois des soucis de compatibilité bizarres, et on peut rien faire.
J'ai pas eu de chance avec mes PowerBook G3 Lombard, mais essaie si tu as le matos, peut-être que ça va marcher avec tes iBook Palourde...


----------



## dandu (22 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Merci aussi, mais j'ai déjà un peu de matos IDE->mSATA pour mes iBook Palourde. Déconseillé, vraiment ?



Dans mon palourde, j'ai un SSD OWC (je change pas parce que c'est horrible à faire). Après, sur mes PowerBook G4, les IDE/mSATA ont une compatibilité assez aléatoire selon le modèle d'adaptateur.

En gros, je mets des adaptateurs IDE vers (m)SATA sur les machines en UDMA 33 ou plus (l'iBook, en tout cas le 366 MHz FireWire, est en 33) et du Compact Flash dès que c'est plus vieux. D'abord parce que de toute façon, une bonne CF donne les mêmes résultats qu'un SSD quand ça limite à 16 Mo/s, et parce que sur les vieux contrôleurs pas UDMA, ça évite les bugs éventuels.

Après, l'IDE dans les Mac, c'est souvent assez tendu : y a pas mal de machines avec des contrôleurs buggés ou à la compatibilité très aléatoire, surtout quand on va vers des adaptateurs modernes. Un truc nativement IDE genre une CF pose moins de soucis. Sur les Power Mac G3, c'est la fête : entre les Beige qui supportent souvent pas d'esclave et une grande partie des bleus qui peut corrompre les données, c'est pas la joie.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Février 2018)

Je plussoie 

Le pire c'est l'IDE dans le PowerBook 150. J'ai passé quelques temps à essayer une CF sans succès avant de trouver l'explication :
http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/greg.ewing/hardware/pb150/
Mais je suis très loin du niveau nécessaire en électronique pour réaliser un montage comme celui là


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2018)

Merci Dandu, mais c'est bien pour ça qu'une liste des adaptateurs qui fonctionnent nickel avec certains Mac serait précieuse ... 

Par contre les vrais SSD IDE semblent moins problématique d'après ce que je comprend ?


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2018)

Tiens, des nouvelles,
même adaptateur IDE/Sata, même marque de disque, mais disque un peu plus petit.
Ca fonctionne nickel dans mon Starmax. Voilà un disque 2,5 Sata1 de 120Go recyclé 

Bon, cette fois avant d'aller plus loin, je l'ai formaté en "carte de partition Apple" puis j'ai copié tout le disque d'origine dedans, et ça boote…


----------



## pierregdlj (23 Février 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je plussoie
> 
> Le pire c'est l'IDE dans le PowerBook 150. J'ai passé quelques temps à essayer une CF sans succès avant de trouver l'explication :
> http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/greg.ewing/hardware/pb150/
> Mais je suis très loin du niveau nécessaire en électronique pour réaliser un montage comme celui là


Si ce n'est que poser 4 circuits logiques sur un PCB, je peux toujours t'arranger ça...
Et même un truc plus propre/pro/miniature que le proto en photo.


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Février 2018)

pierregdlj a dit:


> Si ce n'est que poser 4 circuits logiques sur un PCB, je peux toujours t'arranger ça...
> Et même un truc plus propre/pro/miniature que le proto en photo.


C'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd 
Je suis une bille en électronique, le schéma sur la page de Greg Ewing, c'est des hiéroglyphes pour moi 
Dis-moi de quoi tu as besoin.
Je pense que tu vas en intéresser plus d'un...


----------



## dandu (24 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Merci Dandu, mais c'est bien pour ça qu'une liste des adaptateurs qui fonctionnent nickel avec certains Mac serait précieuse ...
> 
> Par contre les vrais SSD IDE semblent moins problématique d'après ce que je comprend ?



C'est un peu compliqué, parce que les adaptateurs varient souvent même quand on achète au même endroit (Amazon ou eBay).

Et les "vrais" SSD IDE, c'est pas courant.

En gros, les petits modèles (32 Go et moins) sont généralement basés sur l'équivalent d'une Compact Flash en interne (même contrôleur, même mémoire) et donc la compatibilité est bonne.

Les gros modèles (ou les très rapides), genre OWC de 60 ou 120 Go, c'est des SSD SATA (dans le mien, c'est un modèle 1,8 pouce) avec un adaptateur SATA/IDE, donc les problèmes sont plus courants surtout sur les vieilles machines.


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2018)

J'ai un SSD IDE Transcend de 64 Go, mais pour l'instant il est encore dans son carton.

C'est sur que si on pouvait trouver un lot de SSD IDE 16/32 Go, ça permettrait de diminuer le risque et de se faire un lot de machine d'un coup.


----------



## Big Ben (12 Août 2018)

Je déterre ce fil pour l'enrichir avec quelques photos de la mise à niveau de mon Mac mini G4.
L'ibook, et les cubes devraient y passer dans le mois.

L'adaptateur utilisé ici est un mSATA/IDE acheté sur un site de vente bien connu. Il utilise le contrôleur/convertisseur JM20330 avec le quel je n'ai pas eu de problème pour l'instant.

*La préparation & installation:*






*Le benchmark & infos système:
*


À gauche le SSD, à droite le disque d'origine.



*
Prix:*

6€ pour l'adaptateur
50€ env. pour le SSD


----------



## Fi91 (12 Août 2018)

Le sujet est très intéressant, moi qui débute, j’en apprends pas mal 

J’ai 2 questions peut-être bête.

Comment faites-vous pour sauvegarder la mémoire du Powerbook et la transférer sur la SD ou CF?

Quand la SD ou la CF est installé le PowerBook formate la carte ou il faut faire quelque chose de plus ?

Je vais me lancer dans un PowerBook 1400c car il est hyper lent impossible de l’utiliser, cela doit être le HD et comme j’ai pas mal de CF que j’utilisais à l’époque pour des appareils photo.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Août 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Le sujet est très intéressant, moi qui débute, j’en apprends pas mal
> 
> J’ai 2 questions peut-être bête.
> 
> ...



Le plus simple, c'est d'avoir un disque externe SCSI pour récupérer le contenu de ton disque dur et pouvoir démarrer dessus.

Sinon, le 1400 a 2 emplacements pour carte PCMCIA. Il suffit d'un adaptateur PCMCIA-CF, ça se trouve à pas cher (entre 5 et 10€).
Tu mets la CF dedans et tu la formates (HFS+) puis tu y copies le contenu de ton HD.
Puis un démarrage dessus pour être sûr que ça marche avant de faire l'échange.
L'adaptateur PCMCIA-CF peut servir ensuite à faire des sauvegardes ou comme second disque dur avec une autre CF.

Pour la suite, un adaptateur IDE-CF c'est moins de 5€ et une CF de 4Go d'occaz (une bonne marque de préférence) autour de 10€.

https://forums.macg.co/threads/power-macintosh-5500-et-compact-flash.1302991/


----------



## Fi91 (13 Août 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le plus simple, c'est d'avoir un disque externe SCSI pour récupérer le contenu de ton disque dur et pouvoir démarrer dessus.
> 
> Sinon, le 1400 a 2 emplacements pour carte PCMCIA. Il suffit d'un adaptateur PCMCIA-CF, ça se trouve à pas cher (entre 5 et 10€).
> Tu mets la CF dedans et tu la formates (HFS+) puis tu y copies le contenu de ton HD.
> ...


Merci de ton aide 

Je ne savais pas qu’on pouvais brancher un disque SCSI sur un PowerBook , il faut un câble spécifique?
Comme disque externe, j’ai un hd20 Apple et un autre hd 40 qui sert à booter un Macintosh se


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2018)

Merci Big Ben, une référence de contrôleur c'est toujours bon a prendre !

Tu arrives bien au perfs max du port ATA avec ça ?


----------



## Big Ben (13 Août 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Tu arrives bien au perfs max du port ATA avec ça ?



Le mac mini G4 a un bus ATA-6 (Ultra ATA/100) qui a un débit théorique de 100Mo/s.
Lors du benchmark on atteint presque ce débit dans le cas de l'écriture par blocs de 4K.

Difficile cependant d'avoir un test réaliste d'un disque, ici on a de la performance brute, pas forcément dans des conditions réelles.

En pratique le SSD devrait apporter de bien meilleurs débits et surtout plus de réactivité car il n'y a pas à attendre qu'une tête de lecture se déplace pour lire les données, et ceci même si le convertisseur introduit forcément une latence car il doit faire la conversion ATA/SATA.

Je vais faire un petit test de copie de fichier pour voir ce que ça donne.

EDIT:
La copie de données donne ceci: (test avec dd depuis /dev/zero vers le disque)

98Mo/s par bloc de 8Ko
87Mo/s par bloc de 512Ko


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Août 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Merci de ton aide
> 
> Je ne savais pas qu’on pouvais brancher un disque SCSI sur un PowerBook , il faut un câble spécifique?
> Comme disque externe, j’ai un hd20 Apple et un autre hd 40 qui sert à booter un Macintosh se



Pour le PowerBook 1400 (comme tous les powerbook à prise SCSI) il faut un câble spécifique comme celui-ci :
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1474149766.htm/


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2018)

Merci Big Ben, c'est déjà très très bien !


----------



## Fi91 (14 Août 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le PowerBook 1400 (comme tous les powerbook à prise SCSI) il faut un câble spécifique comme celui-ci :
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1474149766.htm/


Merci de ton aide 

Pour que je le branche au HD que j’ai, il faut  que je trouve ensuite un adaptateur db50 à db25


----------



## dandu (14 Août 2018)

Big Ben a dit:


> En pratique le SSD devrait apporter de bien meilleurs débits et surtout plus de réactivité car il n'y a pas à attendre qu'une tête de lecture se déplace pour lire les données, et *ceci même si le convertisseur introduit forcément une latence car il doit faire la conversion ATA/SATA.*



C'est négligeable et invisible, la conversion, surtout sur des débits de cet ordre là.


----------



## Big Ben (14 Août 2018)

Merci dandu pour la précision, c'est ce que je voulais dire mais c'était pas très bien formulé!

J'ai testé mon PowerBook 150 aujourd'hui, malheureusement l'écran est à réparer, j'aurais bien aimé voir si je chip JM20330 marche sur ce bus IDE "capricieux".


----------



## Fi91 (15 Septembre 2018)

Pour éviter douvrir un sujet pour quelque chose de minime,
J’ai changé un disque dur d’un Macintosh SE par celui d’un Macintosh Classic, tout fonctionne, mais je voudrais savoir comment faire fonctionner la diode rouge du disque dur devant ?

Vieux disque HS




Nouveau disque



Le câble de la diode


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Septembre 2018)

A vue de nez ton nouveau disque est un Conner CP3040A.
La LED se branche sur les broches 1 et 2 du connecteur J4 (celui qui est en bas à droite de ta photo).
https://stason.org/TULARC/pc/hard-drives-hdd/conner/CP-3040-42MB-3-5-SL-SCSI1-SE.html


----------



## Fi91 (16 Septembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> A vue de nez ton nouveau disque est un Conner CP3040A.
> La LED se branche sur les broches 1 et 2 du connecteur J4 (celui qui est en bas à droite de ta photo).
> https://stason.org/TULARC/pc/hard-drives-hdd/conner/CP-3040-42MB-3-5-SL-SCSI1-SE.html


Merci
J’ai essayé mais je n’ai pas dû branché dans les bonnes branches


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Septembre 2018)

Les LED sont polarisés, essaie dans les 2 sens, chez moi ça marche :


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2018)

Ca me fait penser, ou est-ce qu'on trouve encore des tout petit trucs noir qui permettent de sélectionner le numéro SCSI par paire de pinoches sur le DD lui-même ?


----------



## Big Ben (3 Mars 2019)

Re-déterrage de topic.
Le power macintosh 5500 ne semble pas compatible avec le convertisseur ATA/SATA JM20330 ainsi qu’un autre donc je n’ai pas la référence.

Du coup je suis bien embêté.

Du coup je vais faire les tests sur des 6400 et 6500 mais je crains que les résultats soient les mêmes.

J’espère pouvoir trouver un adaptateur compatible...

Sinon pour l’instant le JM20330 semble parfaitement marcher avec des iBook G3, PB G4, Mac Mini G4, iMac G4.


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Mars 2019)

Je n'ai jamais essayé de convertisseur ATA/SATA sur des Mac avec des PPC603... le bus, c'est de l'ATA-2 (environ 16Mo/sec max), une bonne carte CF suffit largement...
C'est ce que j'ai mis sur mon 5500, et aussi sur le 4400 et le 6200 (il a une carte mère de 6400). 
Les bench sont plutôt bien #1

Les convertisseurs SATA, c'est bien sur des G4 en ATA/66 ou ATA/100, ça permet en plus d'avoir de plus grosse capacité.

Sur les G3, en ATA-2, une CF c'est bien et pas cher... ou un convertisseur SATA pour une grosse capa...


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2019)

Bon, après ta pub intensive 
Je viens de commander un adaptateur et une carte.

Je suis curieux (mais pas trop, ça viendra de Chine) de voir la différence…


----------

